# Jaxons week...



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello... 
My name is Jaxon... I'm a black Labrador... I'm 4 years old... And I live in Cornwall...

This is 
my week...


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Monday...

My mum Squeeze didn't have to go to work this morning... Which meant I got to have a lie in...! No out in the garden being forced to pee at 5 am... 
It was brilliant...

I heard my mum get up so... So I went up stairs to say hello... She was in the shower... So I made myself comfortable...

Y









I like mum being home... But she's interrupting my sleep time...!










Time to go out... Wonder where we will go today...?
I'm ready...!










Beach....! Yay...!



















Shake...!










Went along the coast path...










The mud is finally drying...










Oh... I hate this sign... 










The other beach...










For more running...










And swimming...










Back up to the field...



















Why...?










Don't leave me...










Oh it's just drying time...










After 2 hours of running, swimming and fetching my ball... I think it's time for a treat...










Thaaaaanks...










After a little nap... Mum gets this thing out...
I hate this thing...!










After that thing went away I had a lovely snooze in my bed...

Mum went out in the garden to poo pick... Because tomorrow is 'Jaxon it's only the bin men' day... 
I heard mummy say 'That F#%*ing cat has S%*! in the flower bed again!'... I'm not sure what that means... But it sounded bad... So I kept and eye out for that F#%*ing cat...










Hmmm... I'm hungry now... I'll wait here mum... But be quick...!










Night all...!


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Can i come live with you and take hacker with us to the beach ....??? Looks like you have had a fab time


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jaxon really seems to like his time outside


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Yay... Come and have beach fun with us Hacker...!

He loves it at the beach... Got to make the most of it... Only a few more weeks left...


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

What a lovely day


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

hackertime said:


> Can i come live with you and take hacker with us to the beach ....??? Looks like you have had a fab time


Bit far for us to travel or we would be there like a shot


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Tuesday...

Got up at about 8.30... Went to make sure mum was getting up... Don't want her getting lazy...!

I went out for a wee and had a few biscuits... Mum had bacon.... Cant see how that was fair...!

Went and got mums socks for her... Needed to go out early because mum is working this afternoon...










Let's go...!










Jumped in the car...










Yay beach again...!










Made a friend...










There used to be sand over these rocks... I used to be able to just hop onto the very top bit of that wall... But all the sand washed away in the storms...! But mum said the rocks are great for keeping my claws short...










Mum went off to work at 1... So I had a snooze...










Mum squeeze came home just after five... I went out in the garden and she faffed about with washing...

At around 6 there was a knock at the door... I got told to stop barking... 
And in came one of my favourite humans... She's a little human... 
Mum said something about her being 7... 
It's great fun when this little one comes round... But I'm told I have to be good.... Sometimes we get over excited...!

So we all had tea and I even had a sausage...!

After tea mummy and little one took me for a walk around the block... Little one wanted to hold my lead... But I'm a big strong boy and pull a little bit...

Just got back so I'm having a clean of my paws before bed....

Night night...!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Lovely photos. Jaxon is lucky getting to go to the beach so much. Your new friend looks cute.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

VickynHolly said:


> Lovely photos. Jaxon is lucky getting to go to the beach so much. Your new friend looks cute.


We are so lucky having 3 different beaches just 5 minutes drive away... But only a few more weeks until the summer beach ban... From Easter Sunday until 1st October... 

Luckily there are some other dog friendly beaches about 15-20 minutes drive so he can still have a swim in the summer..


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Wednesday...

Decided at 7.20 this morning I could do with a wee.... Went upstairs into mums bedroom and squeaked... She didn't move so I squeaked a bit louder... Finally she heard me and let me out...! 
Came back in and jumped into bed with her... 
Ha ha... My plan worked...!

The rest of my day has been spent snoozing... On the sofa... In my bed... On my duvet... In the other corner of the sofa...

Had a quick mooch around the garden... Bit of c*t patrol...

And then back to snoozing...

Mum is home from work now... So I'm hoping to have a quick wizz around the block... Need to go and see if that c*t from yesterday is still around the back...!

Quick tort around the block... Didn't see that c*t...

Home for tea... Had a bit of left over pasta chucked in... Yum... I love pasta...
Belly is fully now so I'd better have a nap... Although I've just spotted my first fly of the year so that might need chasing...!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

C*t is a swear word in this house too  

I'm loving Jaxon's week so far, he is such a gorgeous smiley boy... but how is it that his tongue is twice as big as his Newfie friend's when he is half the size?!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

bearcub said:


> C*t is a swear word in this house too
> 
> I'm loving Jaxon's week so far, he is such a gorgeous smiley boy... but how is it that his tongue is twice as big as his Newfie friend's when he is half the size?!


His tongue is massive isn't it...! It's almost like it didn't stop growing at the same time as the rest of him...!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Thursday...

Had a lazy morning... Napped... Napped.... Napped....
Went out in the garden.... Sniffed around.... And back to napping...

In the afternoon I went to see my nanny and grandad...

I'm ready for a treat...










Is grandad home yet...?










Went out in the garden for a sniff.... Barked at the nice lady next door... Went around the side of the house to bark at the school children walking past...

Yay... He's home...!










Waiting for grandad to get changed into walkies clothes...










Yay...! He's taken me to the beach...!



















Can you tell which one is me...?



















Oooooh tea time...










Nom... Nom... Nom...










My toy box at Nan's... And they are mine all mine...










Had a little snooze after tea... And then mum said it was time to go home... I didn't want to leave...

Got home... Had a quick clean of my paws... And took myself off to bed...


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Friday...

We went on an adventure today... We went somewhere new...
Got in the car... Drove for a very long time... Nearly an hour...! 
And we ended up here...










I'm told this place is called Watergate Bay...










The weather was rubbish... It was cold and foggy...
But that also meant... Empty beach...!










Some man called Jamie Oliver has a restaurant here...




























Come here ball...



















Not my best side...





































Zoom...










Dog on a rock...



















Scribbled my name in the sand... Didn't want to pose properly..










Ooooh... A cave...










Actually I'm not sure I like the cave...










Not going back in there...



















After a good run around the beach for 2 hours... We jumped back in the car and drove along the north coast...

We stopped here for another run...










But we didn't stay here long... It was really windy and very cold...! But I found 2 tennis balls...! (That's 4 balls I've found this week...!)

I was glad to get home... I was a very tired boy...!
Had my tea... And went straight to bed...!


----------



## mikecraig77 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, squeeze. There is absolutely nothing more adorable and photogenic than a dog diving into the beach on a warm day.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Jaxon looks so happy in all his picture's 
Mine would love to be on the beach everyday!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Saturday...

Mum got me up early... I was still tired after my long day at the beach the day before... 
But I didn't mind once we got here...










It was lovely and sunny...

The tide was out so I was allowed on the rocks... 
(I like to poop by the big rock )










Had a nice run around and a swim for about an hour and then headed home...

Had a little bit of breakfast... 
It was then I knew something was up...
They put my collar and lead on me again... But I'd only been home less then an hour...
Where could I possibly be going...? 










GRANNIES....!



















Oh... You two are off then...? Fine... I'll see you soon... I'll stay here with Granny...










They went here...










But I didn't mind... 
I had an afternoon with Granny...! Running and sniffing in the garden... She took me for a walk down the muddy lane... 
And I sat here...
By the treat cupboard... 










I had my tea about 5 o'clock... And then went for a sleep by the fire...










My mums came back at about 7.... And had fish and chips... I had a fish cake... :thumbsup:

We left just before 9...

Quick bit of c*t patrol before bed... 
Then snuggled up with Mr. Ducky for the night.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Sunday...

Was housework morning... 
Boooooooring.... 
And the h**ver monster came out again... When mum went to h**ver in the bedroom.... She found my secret hiding place...
I curled up really small but she could still see me...










I wasn't much in a mood for a walk so had a rest day... 
(i have been a little bit poorly and have been over excited all week!)

In the afternoon some people came round to watch football on our TV... 3 of them I hadn't seen before... They all said i was a lovely boy and laughed at the way i walked up and down the hallway showing them Mr. Ducky...
I thought the tall man looked nice so I jumped up for a cuddle...

The other lady who came to visit I've seen lots of times before and I like her lots... But she had a baby with her... It is 4 months old and made a lot of horrible sounds...! 

I had a little lie down where everyone could see me...










When everyone left I could have one of my chairs back...!










Then I just had a chilled out evening looking at the telly box...

Oh and also my mums told me I was a stinky boy... 
It wasn't _MY_ fault someone gave me a pork scratching...! :hand:


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

And that's my week...!

Thank you all for looking and for the lovely comments...!

Lots of licks and love

Jaxon 
xxx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

A pretty good week I should think


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

It was a very good week thanks...! I like it when mum doesn't go to work...!
Unfortunately I've been a bit poorly this week so it's been a boring week for me...


----------

